# Jedah vs. Thanos



## Endless Mike (Aug 17, 2012)

Since it was determined earlier that most Marvel Skyfathers are too much for Darkstalkers top-tiers, let's go down a notch.

Fight takes place inside the BLAME! Megastructure. These two are free to wreck it if they want.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 17, 2012)

what happens if Jedah goes for soulfucking?


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanos having a direct covenant with Death after TI should help. Basically he's her champion and his soul belongs to her, so she wouldn't let anyone else mess with it.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 17, 2012)

Please tell me Thanos does not have the Infinity Gauntlet....


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 17, 2012)

Usually is specified in OP (it's not his standard equipment), so no


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 17, 2012)

Why would Thanos have something not standard equipment like the Ininity Gauntlet here?It's not part of his standard power set, OP needs to specify if he gets any external power ups like cosmic cube, IG or HOTU.

EM: Death dumped Thanos(randomly considering she accepted him in Annihilation) at the end of Thanos Imperative in the Cancerverse causing him to go berserk. 

Thanos Imperative Thanos beat Lord Mar-vel, he should be more powerful than what he was when he fought Odin. Not commenting on who wins but Thanos has gone up against Mephisto, whether it's upto par with Jedah's soul manipulation powers I'm not sure.


----------



## Calamity (Aug 17, 2012)

Raigen's Thanos would take this easily.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Aug 17, 2012)

The City is so gargantuan even these two probably won't succeed in destroying it, unless the fight lasts a really long time.

Which reminds me that I still haven't read Blame! yet.


----------



## Calamity (Aug 17, 2012)

How large is the Blame Megastructure?  I believe these two are comfortably a good deal above planetary level.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2012)

MohsinMan99 said:


> How large is the Blame Megastructure?  I believe these two are comfortably a good deal above planetary level.



It's a Dyson Sphere. There's a room that's as large as the span of Jupiter. IIRC they use the Sun as a power source.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Aug 17, 2012)

MohsinMan99 said:


> How large is the Blame Megastructure?  I believe these two are comfortably a good deal above planetary level.



It's basically a massive Dyson sphere that stretches out to Jupiter's orbit. There are calcs indicating that it would be heavier than the supermassive black hole at the center of the galaxy even if it was _made of air_.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 17, 2012)

What's Thanos' best soul-fucking resistance?

Also can he resist being turned into a dimension or Jedah's mind rape?

Destructively these two are probably even in terms of energy output. Thanos should have faster reflexes but Jedah should have faster movement speed.

Oh and, good thread.


----------



## SsjAzn (Aug 17, 2012)

Hard to pick... What are Thanos's best desructive/durability feats? So far I know Thanos is immune to soul manipulation, which is a huge disadvantage for Jedah, unless he has something else up his sleeve. IMO, I think these two are pretty even in terms of stats.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 17, 2012)

>Mind rape
>Turning a bitch into a dimension
>Dimensional sealing
>BFR

You name it.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 17, 2012)

Hmm, interesting thread.

What could Thanos do to take care of Jedah?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 17, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> >Mind rape



What are his feats here?Thanos has repeatedly resisted some of Marvel's best non cosmic telepaths. Some detail on the level of Jedah's telepathy would help.



> >Turning a bitch into a dimension



This may not be enough but


He's not completely immune to reality warping obviously but he has some resistance. Whether it's enough for resisting Jedah I'm not certain.



> >Dimensional sealing



Specify?BFR him into another dimension then seal him?Seal the dimension they're currently in?



> >BFR



He can teleport so you need to specify what kind?

Giving some detail could help. Otherwise not arguing for who wins.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 17, 2012)

Jedah mind raped a sentient galaxy with vast cosmic awareness, he projected telepathic messages through the timeline to  Anarkaris.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 17, 2012)

With the mind rape, he mindfucked Pyron who is basically a sentient galaxy with cosmic awareness. He knew Earth would be teeming with life tens of millions of years into the future, etc.

The BFR is basically BFRing someone to some other dimension, which also goes into his powers where he can seal people into dimensions even if they themselves can traverse dimensions like he did with Morrigan in the Majigen.

And he also turned Emperor Ozomu into a dimension. I mean outright turning the guy into a dimension that the entire game took place in so that scan probably isn't enough.

And what is Thanos' best soul fuck resistance feat?


----------



## Ulti (Aug 17, 2012)

What class was Oozmu again?


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 17, 2012)

Ozomu was an A class.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanos can travel between dimensions and universes easily, so BFR likely won't work. He's also resisted reality warping against opponents like the Elders of the Universe and Chaos and Order. He also has time travel, and being an Eternal he has complete control over the structure of his body so some pretty high transmutation/mm resistance, as well as transmutation abilities himself. His mindfucking was strong enough to invade the mind of Galactus with some help from Moondragon (keep in mind that when Professor X tried this with similar help from Magneto, G barely even noticed anything was happening).

Thanos used to be somewhat weak to soulfuck as he feared Adam Warlock's soul gem (although I'm fairly certain the power of one of the Infinity gems >>>>>> Jedah), but after TI his soul basically is guarded by Mistress Death.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 19, 2012)

Wait he was able to invade Galactus' mind? Albeit with help?

That gives him a bit of an edge itself, on the flipside how good is Jedah at resisting that sort of thing? Don't know much about DarkStalkers though I'd like to.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 19, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Snip



Time travel won't work because Jedah can project his telepathy through the time line and we all know what happened when he decided to use it against Pyron.

Also Jedah can seal people into dimensions even if they themselves can dimension hop casually. Universes though....I dunno.

And apparently TF said Death dumped him.

Not sure how he'd resist getting turned into a dimension though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 19, 2012)

Question: How big is Pyron? in my time here I've repeatedly heard varying claims. Some say he's only big enough to use planets as rings but has a collection that adds upto a galaxy(this would not make him galaxy sized unless a character automatically becomes as big as their collection), some say he's galaxy sized himself. Can someone please clear this?Some evidence would be nice for future threads involving either Pyron or Jedah.

Thanos and Death: She dumped him in the last chapter of Thanos Imperative. Admittingly this also could mean Thanos cannot die since Death itself rejected him but Thanos is currently trapped in Cancerverse so we really don't know if his soul belongs to death or he can die again till he makes another canon appearance. There are some comics which feature the return of Thanos I believe but their status as canon is ambigious. Mike may know better but I'd like some interview or evidence before claiming Thanos is still protected by Death.

From what I'm hearing Thanos outclasses Jedah in certain stats(Odin in a weakened state destroyed galaxies and Thanos not only fought a healthy Odin he's gotten stronger since) but may not be able to counter most of Jedah's H4X with his standard equipment, he does have tech+knowledge to counter this stuff however. Offcourse EM should have better knowledge on the character than me.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 19, 2012)

Pyron's true size is four times bigger than the Milky Way.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 19, 2012)

That's pretty impressive.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Aug 19, 2012)

Can we get a scan for that shit?


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 19, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Time travel won't work because Jedah can project his telepathy through the time line and we all know what happened when he decided to use it against Pyron.



Just saying he has time travel himself so he can counter time tricks.



> And apparently TF said Death dumped him.



Not during the recent TI.



> Not sure how he'd resist getting turned into a dimension though.



With his proven resistance to transmutation and reality warping?



Tranquil Fury said:


> Thanos and Death: She dumped him in the last chapter of Thanos Imperative. Admittingly this also could mean Thanos cannot die since Death itself rejected him but Thanos is currently trapped in Cancerverse so we really don't know if his soul belongs to death or he can die again till he makes another canon appearance.



He reappeared in the Avengers comic, he had escaped the Cancerverse. He is still the avatar/champion of Death.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 20, 2012)

Comic and issue please?Wish to see the glorious return of the badass Thanos. If he's escaped Cancerverse and still shown to be Death's avatar then your point stands. Death seems very fickle going off her on and off relationship with Thanos over the years.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 20, 2012)

It was written by Bendis so you'll probably be disappointed...


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 20, 2012)

Death is the Abstract that controls all souls in the universe? If that's the case then even Jedah's soulfuck might not be enough, but Mephisto gave him trouble too right? 



> With his proven resistance to transmutation and reality warping?



I wouldn't exactly call that transmutation. It is reality warping though, no question. Thought what kind did he resist?

Jedah's mind fuck though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 20, 2012)

The Mephisto thing was before Thanos Imperative which is more recent being 2010 based. Death dumped him in the Cancerverse but if what EM says is true he's still her avatar so even Mephisto would'nt be able to take his soul no matter how hard he tried. He also can't die to anything below Mistress Death, can be incapacitated for a certain time however which could count as a win assuming Jedah can keep him down long enough.


EDIT
Here's the telepathic feat with Galactus though he had help from Moondragon, should give Thanos more credit than I did. Forgot Moondragon stating Galactus was ready himself. 

*Spoiler*: __ 












For what it's worth he has enough willpower feats to resist Jedah's telepathy. Thanos's sheer willpower allowed him to push the cosmic cube beyond it's limit and make him one with the 616 universe, he has comparable or greater willpower than Doctor Doom a being who can contain massive cosmic power inside his body through sheer will.


EDIT Here's the reality warping resistance scan again


I said I would'nt comment on who wins but after hearing both sides I think it's not completely a loss for Thanos, he may pick up a win or two himself even if Jedah would beat him some of the time. Jedah can't kill him but he may be able to incapacitate or seal him in a dimension and it's still possible to turn Thanos into a dimension. Resisting Order and Chaos's defenses is good but it's not the same as them actually putting more effort on him, I'm still not certain if this is enough so I give it 50/50 chance of Jedah making Thanos a dimension.


----------

